

Should others be trying to "hire a boss" - jakewolf
http://main.susanhiresaboss.com/

======
johnnybgoode
_"So are there any real qualifications for this job? I’ve thought about it
quite a bit over the last few weeks. And the only clear almost un-negotiable
one I could come up with is that you have to be a guy. A guy who’s been in a
serious and stable relationship for a significant period of time. That’s it.
Every boss I’ve worked with well has met that criterion. Weird, huh?"_

This sparked some reactions, as you'd expect.

~~~
russell
I've worked for quite a few women and I've found all to be excellent managers,
except for one who really didnt like programmers (she said so herself). I've
worked for quite a few jerks, and they were all guys. Maybe it is a gender
related thing. Or maybe I'm not looking to have my hand held.

------
jakewolf
I emailed her and she said people have asked about taking over the blog once
she has a job and others asked about doing a similar thing.

Would people pay to be showcased on a hire a boss site?

------
johnnybgoode
They already are, but most of them call it "looking for a job".

If you mean trying in the same way this person is, it probably wouldn't matter
much if a lot of people start doing it.

